# Railwayman's Cottage, Aug 2015



## mookster (Aug 10, 2015)

This place stinks.

A flying visit through here as one of our little group couldn't fit through the access point and I could only just squeeze myself in, the most bloody awkward and slightly embarrassing access into anywhere I've done for some time. This small bungalow was owned by someone with an obvious passion for railways (why else would you choose to live next to a level crossing?) as well as keeping fish and lizards, which is where the stink comes in...

Didn't spend long in here at all because of the aforementioned stink and Landie Man stranded outside, it's a shame the model railway layout has been buried under all sorts of crap.

All shot handheld on my 30mm lens as I couldn't be arsed to change back to my wide angle after finishing at the care home before this.

























































Thanks for looking, more here https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157654719507733 ​


----------



## krela (Aug 10, 2015)

"Vinegar, 1001 practical uses" sounds like an interesting read.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Aug 10, 2015)

krela said:


> "Vinegar, 1001 practical uses" sounds like an interesting read.



From cleaning wounds to washing down paint work prior to redecorating - the gargle is a very good remedy for sore throats!


----------



## krela (Aug 10, 2015)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> From cleaning wounds to washing down paint work prior to redecorating - the gargle is a very good remedy for sore throats!



Three down, nine hundred and ninety eight to go.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 10, 2015)

Nice find so much to see!Great shots.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 10, 2015)

Nice shots. I do believe that this used to be a crossing keeper's cottage and when the level crossing was changed from manual gates to automatic the crossing keeper became redundant, so he just carried on with his hobby of railways, keeping fish and growing cacti.


----------



## smiler (Aug 10, 2015)

Nice One that Mook, Thanks


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 11, 2015)

Nice one! Well worth the squeeze!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## cunningplan (Aug 11, 2015)

Another nice set there


----------



## HughieD (Aug 13, 2015)

Ha ha....The access point info made me chuckle! Thanks for sharing. Great set as always...


----------



## mookster (Aug 13, 2015)

HughieD said:


> Ha ha....The access point info made me chuckle! Thanks for sharing. Great set as always...



If you saw the photo of me trying to fit through it you'd be in hysterics


----------



## thorfrun (Aug 13, 2015)

great shots, the model loco is a great scot class n-guage and was brought out new in 2003, which matches the date on the bbc calender on the first shot, not a trainspotter just googled it


----------

